# weird question, Why would one add electricity to a live rock tank?



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

lol yea, so this is as weird as it sounds. I was at a LFS, when the guy went to retrieve live rock in the a tank for another customer the worker quickly removed his hand from the tank and said ouch. (Peeked my ease dropping) He had apparently been shocked, he told the customer they add an electrical current to the tank on purpose, he then stuck a wire inside the tank *assuming a grounding probe* and then reached inside the tank for live rock for the lady buying it.. I can only imagine he didnt want the customer to think he had faulty equipment and made some bull-crap up in a hurry... maybe im wrong LMAO Anyway... is there any reason for adding electricity to a live rock only aquarium? maybe im the idiot who has no idea LOL? anyway sorry for adding this here i just had no idea how/where to place this. thanks in advance


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

its a SHOCKING way to rehabilitate a coral reef, some countries sink metal structures and run a series of low voltage cables to stimulate the reefs back to their glory.
Its an EASY and cheap way for an LFS to have awesome corals yet when you get them home they kinda melt away due to not having the "medicine" to fix its ailments.

This is just what I understand about electricty and coral tanks. I may be wrong but according to the t shirt my wife got me Im always right lol but seriously from what I know its for rehabilitation use.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*J/D*


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> its a SHOCKING way to rehabilitate a coral reef, some countries sink metal structures and run a series of low voltage cables to stimulate the reefs back to their glory.
> Its an EASY and cheap way for an LFS to have awesome corals yet when you get them home they kinda melt away due to not having the "medicine" to fix its ailments.
> 
> This is just what I understand about electricty and coral tanks. I may be wrong but according to the t shirt my wife got me Im always right lol but seriously from what I know its for rehabilitation use.


Electricity used to rebuild coral reefs - US news - Environment - Climate Change - NBCNews.com

interesting stuff. ill have to play around with it some day.


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

wow, so i am the idiot LOL. although keeping this in mind. i wont buy coral from them, if they will just melt when i bring them home.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

SevenNoOni said:


> wow, so i am the idiot LOL. although keeping this in mind. i wont buy coral from them, if they will just melt when i bring them home.


Now there ya go.


----------

